# How old is too old??



## rcdatadude (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm a newbie at this, but had a question regarding the age of the wood used for smoking.  I've read other articles stating that wood more than two years old should not be used for smoking.....  I have access to a hickory tree which fell during hurricane Rita.  It has been laying in the same spot for about two years.  I would like to use it to smoke recently purchased meat.  My question is......since it hasn't been split, would it be ok to use?  I don't want to ruin my meat investment...  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to SMF! This is a great place to learn about smoking. Just ask questions when you have them and the folks around here will have you smoking like an old-timer in no time at all.

I'm not a real experienced smoker, but my first thought would be to do a "test burn" and see what you think of the smell of the smoke. If it smells "funky" or off, don't use.

I'm sure someone who know a lot more than I do will be along soon to help you out more.

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## wavector (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm using a limb of a hickory that had fallen during Ivan and it was two years fallen but not to the ground, it was hanging. I'd take a chainsaw and chop it up look at it and decide if you want to use it. Some parts may be bug infested, or rotten, but a lot of it maybe perfect for smoking. Chop it up and look at it. See if it's okay or not.


----------



## navionjim (Nov 19, 2007)

I bought a second house here in Houston that came with a covered pile of cut post oak that had been sitting for about eight years. I discarded the pieces on the bottom that had been in contact with the ground and have been using the rest for two years now, it's some of the best tasting smoke wood I've used. Others may have different points of view but everyone has loved this smoke. YMMV.
Jimbo


----------

